# Knobheads who wear football shirts....



## jam (May 8, 2002)

You're not playing football when you're walking round the fucking shops are you?

Take the piece of shit off!

Just had to get that off my chest ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What about rugby shirts?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> What about rugby shirts?


Union.....Yes (as long as they're not too far out)
League.....No (It's akin to wearing a football shirt)



cheers


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

oh well thats alright then......


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH RUGBY LEAGUE as i'am a wiganer cherry and white


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

come to newcastle - about 1 in 4 guys walking around are knobheads - a friend was over from oz recently and was going wtf is the football shirt thing ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1050935762;start=0#5 date=04/22/03 at 00:17:30]come to newcastle - about 1 in 4 guys walking around are knobheads - a friend was over from oz recently and was going wtf is the football shirt thing Â ???


They love football up there!!

I have no plans to even visit this place!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> You're not playing football when you're walking round the fucking shops are you?


Imagine the scene in Marbella, Spain last summer:

2 couples walking around looking for a restaurant to have dinner in;

women dressed up in nice dresses and looking very smart, accompanied by 2 knobheads wearing full ManUre kits including shorts and socks and trainers.

I don't think 2 men have ever had more people laughing at them than those 2 did.

Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What about people who walk about with FCUK and any other designer written across their tops for instance do they or dont they look complete knobs aswell? I think these look even worse ! Your advertising a design as apose to supporting and backing a home team like football or Rugby.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> What about people who walk about with FCUK and any other designer written across their tops for instance do they or dont they look complete knobs aswell? I think these look even worse ! Your advertising a design as apose to supporting and backing a home team like football or Rugby.


I'm with you on this one. I really don't see why it's cool to advertise a high street shop :-/ What was worse was the sweater shop stuff, which all had "the sweater shop" written on it. Not only were you advertising their shop, you were advertising the fact that you were a twat.

Only ever owned 1 football top (since I was a kid anyway), and that's a red england top. Which I think looks quite nice.

And how come rugy union's OK then?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> WHAT IS WRONG WITH RUGBY LEAGUE as i'am a wiganer cherry and white Â


nothing's wrong with rugby league at all! I support the Rhino's being from Leeds

I am just talking about wearing crappy shirts.

You can get away with wearing union shirts (just) but league ones are even more horrific to look at and hence wear out shopping than football shirts!

wasn't having a dig at the sport of league, was having a dig at shite sports shirts!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> I'm with you on this one. I really don't see why it's cool to advertise a high street shop Â :-/ What was worse was the sweater shop stuff, which all had "the sweater shop" written on it. Not only were you advertising their shop, you were advertising the fact that you were a twat.
> 
> Only ever owned 1 football top (since I was a kid anyway), and that's a red england top. Which I think looks quite nice.


The problem is that alot of people think that FCUK is a desirable brand when in actual fact it's just a wanky high street shop. You might as well walk around with BHS or M&S written across your chest!



> And how come rugy union's OK then?


Not commenting on the sport itself, I'm commenting on the kit worn and how acceptable it is to wear it while walking round Sainsbury's.

You can (just) get away with wearing union shirts because they don't really look that much like sports shirts do they?!

cheers


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I can safely say I have never and dont have any intention in walking around with anything written on my tops.

Although I do like the trendy caps with the little symbols on like the NY ones they look cool but thats my limit 8).


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Well I can safely say I have never and dont have any intention in walking around with anything written on my tops. Â
> 
> Although I do like the trendy caps with the little symbols on like the NY ones they look cool but thats my limit Â 8).


i prefer hats that say *Wine me, dine me 69 me*

hehe


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

i know what you mean dickheads going out and about


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

the funniest thing is the tossers who go around wearing this sports gear look like 10 minutes decent exercise kicking a ball around would kill them stone dead


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Instead of wearing a cap, why not wear a t-shirt with "I'm a yank" written on it?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'll make sure that I wear my new Toon top to the annual meet then.

Perhaps I'll start a special pie-only diet so that it's stretched nice and tight over my kite by that time too...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Same goes for twats who wear jumpers and T-shirts with designers name across the front.
like Armarni,Gucci,Paul smith,and dolce & gabana
Oh look at me i Buy designerwear  probably from Freemans or Kays Catologue ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Where's garyc? ??? Surely this is a thread for him. ;D
My rules 
1. Don't wear a sports top unless you play for the team and have earned the right to. 
2. Don't wear a shirt with someone else's name on it unless they are paying you. 
;D ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

rule 3

don't wear a top with the designers name in letters bigger than 1cm on - Ralph horseys are ok and the little embossed logos on polo shirts are ok.

Oh and having KAPPA on your shirt identifies you as a car thief.

Dave


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

I particularly like the subtle Hugo Boss identifiers, an orange thread here and there

Or the small yellow armani logo on shirts

Anything too big is free advertising and makes you look a c u n t......IMO


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Ralph horseys are ok


??? suppose if you think that then you think a ben sherman tag is ok too then? haha

nice plain black or white prada shirt is the way forward methinks

james


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Don't wear a sports top unless you play for the team and have earned the right to.


What about those of us who go to games though? We need to wear football tops so that we show our support and allegiance to our team. And also so that we can identify the opposing team's fans and kick seven shades of shite out of them... 

And I can't believe someone would start a thread that says

"You're not playing football when you're walking round the fucking shops are you? "

and then goes on to say that wearing a rugby shirt to do the same thing would be fine. I bet you wear yours with the collar turned up too?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Where's garyc? ??? Surely this is a thread for him. ;D


I have been out torturing small mammals to vent my fury at the thought of grown men paying for polyester clothing, let alone with some crap brand emblazoned on it.

I do feel that one should make allowances for the intellect of football fans though......

I also feel the same about trainers - but have been trying very hard of late to wean myself away fram sartorially-centred rants.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So my long sleeved cotton 1975 Liverpool FC shirt is not fashionable then : ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Shit, I'm gonna have to burn the 22 pairs of white Addidas trainers that I have in my wardrobe now!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> So my long sleeved cotton 1975 Liverpool FC shirt is not fashionable then : ;D


But aren't you from Leeds?

Traitor.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My guess Kell, is that you don't actually live in Brown Ale land? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and besides.... Leeds are scum :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No I don't live in Brown Ale land - but that's where I was born and therefore am supporting my 'local' football team of birth.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D thought THAT might come up 

I was born in Peterborough (there ain't NO way I'm supporting them) and since then I've lived in 19 houses.... none of them in Liverpool!! BUT I was 7 years old and lived in Lincoln and saw Keegan, et al and ever since have supported them, thru good times ;D and bad


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

But at least we agree on one thing - Leeds ARE scum.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

here Fuko's, there's nowt worng wi't leeds. They are my English team as Daddy comes from Leeds. I do support my local team as I've lived in Aberdeen since i was born.

The only times it's acceptable to wear a footy shirt is

1) on your way to from or during some form of sport
2) on a saturday / whenever ur team is playing

I DESPISE WITH A PASSION these cunts with their burberry jackets and trousers and caps and brollys and bags.. it's a not even a real tartan for feck sake. just STOPPIT!!!!!!!


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> I DESPISE WITH A PASSION these doodahs with their burberry jackets and trousers and caps and brollys and bags.. it's a not even a real tartan for feck sake. just STOPPIT!!!!!!!


Oh yes hate hate HATE

bunch of kunts!

hey andy give me a fone this w/e and can sort that amp out!

I am noe carless :'(


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So what Tartan is yours then Andy? Â

My family are a sept of the Colquhouns (sometimes spelled Macillechomhghain Â ).


----------

